# Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

Getting ready for the autocross season and Im allowed to run a 245 width tire. I was thinking 245 40 17 would give a slight gearing advatage as it is slightly shorter, but it looks like it would be a tight fit. Anyone know for sure if this will work without spacers? Car is not lowered, it has Shine springs/bilstein shocks front and rear. The rear looks like it has lots of room, but the front is what Im concerned about. Thanks!!


----------



## nogo007 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (NOVAdub)*

I have 245-40-17's all around on my VR6. I'm using Kumho Ecsta MX on BBS CH 17x8.5 wheels - not sure of the offset. So with a stock suspension and no spacers, the clearance with the front strut must be a couple of millimeters at best.
Good luck!
--Omar


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (nogo007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nogo007* »_. I'm using Kumho Ecsta MX on BBS CH 17x8.5 wheels - not sure of the offset. So with a stock suspension and no spacers, the clearance with the front strut must be a couple of millimeters at best.
Good luck!
--Omar
No rubbing or anything? Did you have to roll the fenders? I ordered a set of the same tires to go on 17x8 flik wheels et38 so hopefully it works out. Thanks!!!


----------



## nogo007 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (NOVAdub)*

No rubbing whatsoever (at stock ride height). I've had four friends in the car, so even with suspension compression, there was no rubbing. The fenders have also not been rolled.
Here are some pictures so you can figure out where the front tire is in relation to the fender:
Rear Tire (top view):
http://people.bluewax.com/~oma...1.jpg
Front Tire (top view):
http://people.bluewax.com/~oma...1.jpg
Front Tire (top view, off-angle):
http://people.bluewax.com/~oma...1.jpg
Front Tire (front view):
http://people.bluewax.com/~oma...1.jpg
Rear Tire (back view - PIC seems to be out of focus







):
http://people.bluewax.com/~oma...1.jpg
Hope this helps. Good luck!
-Omar

_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_No rubbing or anything? Did you have to roll the fenders? I ordered a set of the same tires to go on 17x8 flik wheels et38 so hopefully it works out. Thanks!!!


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (nogo007)*

The pics are very blurry(I think its the dialup webaccelerator that AOL uses), but I think they shoudl clear the fenders. Its the struts Im worried about. At this point its too late to worry though the tires shoudl be at the shop today and I shoudl have them installed tomorrow. Thanks again


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (NOVAdub)*

Just in case anyone was wondering these tires will fit without spacers. I have shine front springs w/bilstein HDs. There is maybe a couple mm of clearance with the struts but they dont seem to be rubbing. I havent had a chance to fully check but I did dive in ot some pretty hard turns and couldnt hear anythign that would indicate the rubbing. I also checked the struts for tire marks and didnt see any.


----------



## nogo007 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (NOVAdub)*

Sweet, how does it drive? I've noticed that the steering effort is significantly higher, but there seems to be tons more grip in turns.
How do you like em? Any pics??








-Omar


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (nogo007)*

I actually noticed the opposite... steering feel got lighter but that is probably becasue the new tires are on new wheels that are like 8 lbs lighter than stock. Grip has gone up big time, but that is expected since I went from all seasons to summer tires (Kuhmo MX) Hopefully the snow is done for the year lol. Thanks again for the help!!!







Im not pretending to be a pro photographer or anything but here ya go:



























_Modified by NOVAdub at 6:19 PM 3-11-2005_


----------



## nogo007 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Widest tire for front of mk4 without spacers (NOVAdub)*

Wow! Nice setup you got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you running the TT brakes up front? Did you get center caps with your wheels?
Take care,
-Omar


----------

